# 1001 Things to do with Tomatoes!



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Okey Dokey ....

I am now in possession of a big box of fresh home grown green house tomatoes ... hubby appears to have made a slight judgement in error by telling a work mate, whose Dad now appears to own a market garden as opposed to a green house, that we like home grown tomatoes! 

Love them BUT not that much!!!!!! 
As a guide I reckon if I were to make me and DH "something and tomato sarnies" for lunch ... if tomatoes didn't go off I would have enough for at least 6 months! 

So recipes, ideas and suggestions all invited and welcome 

There may even be a prize for the best suggestion, idea, recipe! 

Dee
xxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Ooh where to start..

Personally you can't beat a plain tomato sandwich with vinegar, but they have to be tasty tomatoes otherwise it's horrid.

How about..
Soup - including gazpacho (cold soup)
Add to bread when baking
pasta sauces
bases for tarts/pizzas
add in to tarts/quiches
tomato jam/chutney
If they're large, stuff them
'sunblush' them - put them in a low heat oven for about 4-5 hrs - they'll keep in some sunflower oil for a couple of weeks
making ketchup

Keep them in a bowl somewhere warm, not in the fridge as it diminishes their taste.  

Claire


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Make pasta sauce and freeze.  Sorry I don't have any to hand.  I keep collecting pasta sauce recipes, for when I have a glut of tomatoes, but the last two summers have been so awful, I have had barely enough toms for a sandwich!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We're the same, hardly any grew this year. DH says there are lots of flowers which were unfertilised so I reckon it's a lack of bees around here this year


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Apparently, Tomato soup is supposed to be good for improving sperm. Somehitng about some chemcincal or another in it that is improved via the cooking process... ok, that was sooo not technical. 

Well, if anyone can confirm or deny the rumour, Dee, you might find yourself with a nice little Tomato Soup producing earner there. 


Chutney, sauces and ketchup is the way to go I think. Anything that preserves them. 

C~x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Fried/grilled tomatoes on toast....with loads of black pepper....and maybe bit of olive oil and basil.....sounds more like Bruschetta actually...yum !

Alternatively....





































 

N xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Love it Minxy! x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Minxy that is hilarious    

I would make lovely chutney you could get rid of quite a few in making chutney ..and then lovely pasta sauces for the freezer you can make really nice pasta sauces by just roasting the tomatoes with basil/other herbs that you like and could do a mixture perhaps do some with roasted courgettes/peppers etc yum its making me hungry thinking about it   

I don't tend to use recipes I just play around and you can make some yummy stuff .. I would have a look on the BBC food site as you can put in the ingredients that you want to use and it will bring up appropriate recipes ..don't forget to share them with us (the ones that you find yummy ) 

Cat x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Looks like a lot of fun!

C~x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Great ideas ... love the idea of the tomato fight    Off to reward Minxy with some credits  

Have "sun dried" all the little cherry ones ... going to get some good olive oil today and flavour it.

Had tomatoes omelettes on Thursday and tomato sarnies last night.  Might make some soup today!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

that tomato fight is in Spain   never been coz kinda scares me  

Kay xxx


----------

